# nationality short hands for race



## kunox (Dec 16, 2018)

I was looking up the terms for race that people use when describing someone biologically. i.e. eurasian'... looking for preferably the mix between Russian and Asian is called but a list will do as well.


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 16, 2018)

Race isn't a biological concept even though long dead 'racial science' language is still used colloquially. There are many cultures with mixed Russian/Asian ancestry, wikipedia has a long list.


----------



## kunox (Dec 16, 2018)

ty that helps. I wasn't sure what to call it.


----------



## Myk3y (Jan 25, 2019)

Russia is a seriously vast country. The people from the south-eastern border are Asiatic. The people from the north-western border are Slavic, those from south-central are Turkic and Asiatic and all manner of mixed ethnicities.

Are you looking for a term to describe someone of mixed slav/asian ethnicity?

Don't mix nationality (Russian) with ethnicity (Turkic, Asiatic, Slavic) or you will get someone's knickers in a knot.


----------



## kunox (Feb 4, 2019)

looking for russian/japannese


----------



## Theglasshouse (Feb 4, 2019)

Google ethnicity for the country you are doing research for. Wikipedia might give you the answers you need or a free encyclopedia on the internet other than the one mentioned.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 4, 2019)

Russian/Japanese wouldn't be a geographically ethnic mix as the countries are not contiguous, more of an outlier, as in a Russian might marry a Japanese person.


----------



## ellisael (Apr 10, 2019)

You could perhaps look at them as a hybrid name with a -
This is in case the attempts to find a completely descriptive adjective don't work out


----------



## kunox (Apr 10, 2019)

I will consider. Ty.


----------



## moderan (Apr 11, 2019)

Eurasian.


----------



## Jing Joy (Apr 29, 2019)

Race isn't a biological concept. you can just call it the way you do now too.


----------



## kunox (Apr 29, 2019)

I was looking for a quick short hand but that will do as well.


----------

